# FlatCat with flats -- oh my!



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

As the cold weather intrudes and renders my beloved tubes gummy and slow, I decided to finally give this idea a try.

Seems to work fine. One 17" strip on each side with a hitch knot at the pouch. Ends up same width as one regular flatband. The flats hold in the keeper slots no problem folded over. Put 100 rounds downrange without any damage/wear to elastic. Narrow-cut bands slipped through the side holes without much complaint.

Tubes are still easier, but if you cut a bunch of long strips of 1/2" Theraband you could be good to go for a day of shooting without needing any jigs, ties, or wraps when sets break.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

No ties - no jigs is always good.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Man, I can't wait until these are available.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You know I am going to have try it!!


----------



## Colliedog (Dec 12, 2015)

I like that a lot.


----------



## WARWGN (Nov 18, 2015)

Very cool! Can I see a picture of the other side?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

You bet:


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Ooooooh I am definitely going to give that a go. There is a little something about alli and TBG that just look good together. 
But saying that I don't think anything will look bad with such a sweet looking shooter.
Nice work Byudzai and another reason why people want one of your shooters.
Me likeee!!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Sweet!!! Yep the chilly temp sure does take the stank out of the 1/8" tubes. I'll be trying the TBG on my old school Viper attachment. BTW the differance between Viper and Python attachment methods is the python wraps around the fork once more?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

BROOKS coined the python idea to contrast with the original design intended for thicker frames.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice one Byudzai its good to know you can use flats if you fancy it with these. They look fantastic  Really looking forward to putting some ammo through one.


----------



## Colliedog (Dec 12, 2015)

Definitely a good idea as myself like many hate tubes and prefer flats.

Thumbs up from me


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Slick invention (again), Alex! Double half inch TBG is some strong stuff. You ought to do a velocity vid about now, betcha could get a velocity badge easily on this set up. That's an inch of TBG on each side and a nice draw length...17 inch strips with the hitch knot and fork anchor sort of translate into 7 inch free rubber on each side...one snappy set pulled 30+ inches.

It's great your attachment method slash invention now is proven to work with tubes or flats.


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

I havent seen anyone use the half hitch at the pouch before. It seems so much easier than tying the theraband to the pouch. A couple of questions, could you use 16mm wide bands at pouch and still do the half hitch , and do you think the half hitch will last as long as normal tying style (thin strips of theraband wrapped around the band) before breaking at the pouch end.?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Tendele -- I can't say for sure. I'll keep shooting with it and let you know. I'm mostly a stranger to theraband gold ;-)


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

How do I got about ordeeing a FlatCat slingshot? Thanks.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

K Williams said:


> How do I got about ordeeing a FlatCat slingshot? Thanks.


You express your interest as you have done. Then you wait in line with all of us and eagerly await the time that Mr Byudzai has got to a point where he has some for sale. This has been going on for a long time but I think you will agree it's going to be well worth the wait!!
Welcome to the fan base hahahaha


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Almost ready to ship the first 20...


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow, slingshot heaven!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Sigh. They aren't right. I'm gonna redraw and get a new batch done. May send these out as freebies but they really aren't quite right.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh man! flats? now your speaking my language man.


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

Byudzai,
Those frames look like diamonds in the rough, and they are just lacking a little tlc to being productive target slappers and game getters!
I really liked your simplified girth hitch band to pouch attachment, and am going to give it a shot next time I cut bands.
Skook

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Byudzai said:


> Sigh. They aren't right. I'm gonna redraw and get a new batch done. May send these out as freebies but they really aren't quite right.


What's wrong with them? 
Maybe we can fix them?! 
Let one find the way to my home


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

What's wrong with those ones?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I got overly enthusiastic about the routering and discovered that a flat surface where the third finger contacts the frame is critical. I can add a new flat there but it changes the feel. Over-rounding also detracted from the feel/grip at the pinky hole.

I'm taking the frame I made in jade/aluminum and widening the forks a little and will do a run of those. There was something magic about that new design in the hand. Should still have the run done this week if my Waterjet guy has time.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> Sigh. They aren't right. I'm gonna redraw and get a new batch done. May send these out as freebies but they really aren't quite right.


Whaaaattt??

Oops... just finished reading all the posts. Now I know. I feel bad for you.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

It's a learning process! Now I have a bunch of slingshots to give people who weren't really going to shoot them anyway. For you guys, I'm trying to get Waterjet guy on phone in next few minutes to make a better batch.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll test one out. If you want to get rid of one


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey, man...trial and error. I know what you mean about not feeling right. I love the idea, though. I may have to hit you up for one of your "oops" frames after the holidays.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Now, today, I think they're just fine. Design is an exercise in psychosis!

Anyway, the flats are holding up great at the forks and pouch. Might actually turn me into a flats guy!


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

you got so many awesome shooter there Sir,,,, :wub:

just one critism, i have no shooter like that, so may you can sent one to here :blush: 

( just kidding ^_^ )

best regards


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

That s a bummer Byudzai  Hopefully thats the last hiccup and its all home runs from here on in


----------



## Colliedog (Dec 12, 2015)

Il have one as a freebie please


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> Sigh. They aren't right. I'm gonna redraw and get a new batch done. May send these out as freebies but they really aren't quite right.


Me! Put me down!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Stay strong they look kickXXX


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

were did you get that? It looks great and nice to hold. I like the no jig idea.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good idea, next rulez i'm sure!!!!


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Slick invention (again), Alex! Double half inch TBG is some strong stuff. You ought to do a velocity vid about now, betcha could get a velocity badge easily on this set up.


I don't think TBG will make the grade for velocity, Chuck. The relatively slow recovery speed of TBG limits max speed to something much closer to 200 fps than 300 fps. It really doesn't matter how much rubber you have (width or length/draw) or how little the ammo weighs in trying to go faster once you hit the TBG speed wall. I have a bunch of TBG so I tried it, but I settled on much thinner latex triples for my speed badge. (I also did not resort to a starship or extended forks so I know the FlatCat is good to go in that respect.) It should be possible to cram triple or quad flatbands through the FlatCat holes and slots but it would probably be best to use a conventional attachment tie at the pouch to keep the weight and bulk down there. Highly tapered TB Blue(true and radical tapering brings a configuration advantage of flats over tubes) is a staple ingredient in speed formulas but I used cheap and readily available Gold's Gym maroon/red (like Blue, it's also thin rubber) from WalMart, because I didn't know what else to do with it!

But yeah--slick attachment system!


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Byudzai said:


> Now, today, I think they're just fine. Design is an exercise in psychosis!
> 
> Anyway, the flats are holding up great at the forks and pouch. Might actually turn me into a flats guy!


Naw--it's the speed advantage that will do that! :rofl:


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What's wrong with them?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

StretchandEat said:


> What's wrong with them?


Nothing, in the end. Using a 1/4" radius round-over bit rounded the frame to the point that I feared it would detract from the ergonomics, but after shooting them for a couple days I decided it's actually better. Such is the insanity of design work.


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

I am keen to try this on a natural,wooden fork. Do,you think it will work? What is the diameter of the holes and the width of the slots. I intend using the setup to hunt so the wider the theraband gold flats can be the better.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Tendele said:


> I am keen to try this on a natural,wooden fork. Do,you think it will work? What is the diameter of the holes and the width of the slots. I intend using the setup to hunt so the wider the theraband gold flats can be the better.


Hi Tendele,

Naturals are usually banded for OTT rather than TTF, but I don't know why it wouldn't work if you have the right shape of fork. I use 3/16" holes for 2040 tubing and the slots are about 0.03" wide. You may want to drill them a little bigger for wider theraband. Keep in mind that these holes will weaken your fork tips somewhat, so thicker is better with regard to the wood.

On the whole, Lee Silva's attachment probably makes more sense for a quick attach on a natural -- the "otter" if i remember -- but I'd be very interested to see how it comes out if you go for this attachment.

Cheers!


----------

